# Newbie here Names Kegan



## Nosferatu (Oct 5, 2010)

this is the first year my wife has let do anything semi cool for Halloween so I wanna take advantage and try some new stuff. Thats why im here and cuz i LOVE Halloween!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kegan!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. First year she's let you huh? She sounds like a keeper..._scary_.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Nosferatu!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you Kegan!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Nosferatu!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Nosferatu!


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

Glad you can join us. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Nosferatu (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks All. I find my self perusing this forum in my down time. Lots of info, ideas, and good clean fun.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"clean fun"? Don't tell Sickie Ickie that.

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------

